# DIABLO GÄSTEPASS GESUCHT!



## Vermil (20. Mai 2012)

Halli Hallo an alle die hier reinschauen

Ich weis das hier viele unterwegs sind und einen Key benötigen, ich weis auch das man lieber sich jemand aussucht der es verdient einen Key zu bekommen. 
Bezogen auf Spielerfahrung und Menschlichkeit.
Ich hoffe jemand meldet sich ich habe zwar Diablo 1 und 2 nicht gespielt. 
Aber die Videos auf youtube schauen schonmal vielversprechend aus.
Würde das Spiel aber liebend gerne antesten da ich mir nochnicht sicher bin.
Das Spiel würde ich mir kaufen kann es aber momentan nicht da das Geld noch nicht vorhanden ist leider. 
Würde mich über einen Spiel Key freuen bin ein Rollenspiel fan und hoffe ich kann ein Teil der Diablo 3 Community dadurch werden!
Bitte erfreut eine altes Gamer Herz!

Einfach PN schicken mit dem Key!

Battletag: Vermil#2521


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Calvin (Vermil)


----------



## Vermil (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ich wollte nur sagen das ich schon einen bekommen habe.
Kann geclosed werden!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Calvin (Vermil)


----------

